

Ask HN: YC Hopeful Seeking Interview Advice - yccandidate
http://blindycform.wufoo.com/forms/help-us-with-our-yc-interview/

======
yccandidate
If this is inappropriate, please flag and remove it. We've extremely excited
about our startup and want our interview to reflect it.

